# Zoo - Lion Cubs Attack ;)



## Lyncca (Feb 23, 2009)

(Note: I still need to make some minor color adjustments and noise reduction, but my home computer is being rebuilt (*groan*) so these were processed with my crappy work computer.)

This past Sunday, I decided to make my first visit of the year to see how the little cubs were doing (this was my second visit to see them). The tiger cubs are getting really big, but were unfortunately sleeping in a location that I couldn't take any pictures, but I did get plenty of opportunity to see the lion cubs. The first visit, they were a little sleepy except for one little trouble maker, but the second visit was hilarious. They were ganging up on mom  They act just like every other cat, crouching down with their tails in the air and "springing" on their "prey". Momma Lion is still very protective. She keeps an eye on everyone in the crowd (and seems to zoom in on those with bigger lenses, as I have seen with other photographers around). Enjoy!

Oh, there are 4 lion cubs and 3 tiger cubs at our zoo.

The cubs are just laying around enjoying the afternoon sun....













When, this little guy starting looking around and decided to go hunting...






Gotcha!






Ok, that was fun for a few minutes, but Mom really shouldn't be laying around. She should be playing with me!






Aha!!!






Gotcha!












Then, Mom gets annoyed with the kids, so she decides to take a walk and check out all the people.






When out of nowhere (Ok we saw him getting ready to attack)... this little one leaped on her back...












Finally, Mom had it. She chased the youngster up the tree... I love his face in this one, he just looks so mischievous!






And, just for grins, I like to think this is dad next door, while mom is dealing with the kids...


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice series.


----------



## stsinner (Feb 23, 2009)

That is a very nice series..  Aha is awesome!!


----------



## MissMia (Feb 23, 2009)

Beautiful series Lynnca! I haven't been to the zoo in ages. I love seeing the big cats.


----------



## lockwood81 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great series and some really nice captures.  Love the commentary that goes along with them.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 23, 2009)

nice series, it's hard to pick fav's mine are #s 3 & 11


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone  They are a real hoot to watch. This is one time it would have been fun to video them, but it was also a good experience to try to capture the motion in a still print.


----------



## SlimPaul (Feb 24, 2009)

Beautiful series Lyncca! It's hard to choose a favorite  I love "big cats" and I'm amazed by how you captured their natural behavior! I also like the surroundings and the way the photos are composed. They're really sharp! What lens did you use?


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 24, 2009)

SlimPaul said:


> Beautiful series Lyncca! It's hard to choose a favorite  I love "big cats" and I'm amazed by how you captured their natural behavior! I also like the surroundings and the way the photos are composed. They're really sharp! What lens did you use?


 
Thank you :hug::  They were just shot with my 70-300 VR, VR on, handheld at 1250 iso to keep the shutter speed over 300, and lowest aperture possible to allow for the most light.

They are in a pretty shaded area, which is nice to avoid the harsh sun, but also makes it hard with a slow lens such as mine, but I have learned its weaknesses and can generally compensate accordingly.


----------



## BoblyBill (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome series, Lyncca!!!! Awesome... these are beautiful images of those cute little guys. I've been there twice and both times they decided it was better to sleep than play.


----------



## Moglex (Feb 24, 2009)

Delightful!


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 24, 2009)

BoblyBill said:


> Awesome series, Lyncca!!!! Awesome... these are beautiful images of those cute little guys. I've been there twice and both times they decided it was better to sleep than play.


 
Thank you   The first time I visited in late summer, they were also sleeping. I returned this time and the same thing, so I decided to wait until later in the day to hopefully get past their lazy cat naps and that did the trick!


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 24, 2009)

What an enjoyable series!! Love it. You've really captured the playful nature of the cubs


----------



## KristaW (Feb 24, 2009)

Love this!!!  very nice


----------



## Wozza (Feb 24, 2009)

Really nice series, Mum doesn't look too impressed in some shots!


----------



## Kijho (Feb 24, 2009)

:O
Wow!!

Can you please tell me your Post Processing secret? They looks so amazing!!


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 25, 2009)

Kijho said:


> :O
> Wow!!
> 
> Can you please tell me your Post Processing secret? They looks so amazing!!


 
All I did to these was minor exposure correction in Lightroom and ran the _Totally Rad! - Boutwell Magic Glasses_ action.  Other than that, SOOC except for a couple that I cropped.


----------



## polymoog (Feb 25, 2009)

Haha, what a great series


----------



## Kijho (Feb 25, 2009)

Lyncca said:


> All I did to these was minor exposure correction in Lightroom and ran the _Totally Rad! - Boutwell Magic Glasses_ action.  Other than that, SOOC except for a couple that I cropped.



Cool. "Totally Rad" did some research, it's like $200!!
I got some trial pack or something for it downloaded, but I'm not sure it has the one yours came with


----------



## Michaelaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice series and commentary. Can't help but feel a bit sorry for Dad


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 26, 2009)

Kijho said:


> Cool. "Totally Rad" did some research, it's like $200!!
> I got some trial pack or something for it downloaded, but I'm not sure it has the one yours came with


 
I did get it as the trial pack, but I eventually went back and bought some others


----------



## adamwilliamking (Feb 26, 2009)

They were all very pleasing to look at but number 5 - especially - is very strong. Good job!


----------



## Montana (Feb 26, 2009)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Markw (Feb 26, 2009)

The contrast in these is amazing.  I love the series. esspecially the 'Aha!!" one.  My personal favorite.

Mark


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 27, 2009)

A couple others that didn't make the cut, but that still show their playfullness:


----------

